# Treatment for single women in Eastern Europe?



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wondering whether anybody knows if they accept to treat single women in Eastern Europe.
I've been told by Czech clinic (Reprofit) that they're not allowed to treat gay couples, only straight ones.
But would they accept to treat a single woman?
I know that they're ok about single women and gay couples in Spain but they are quite a bit dearer.
Anybody has info on Eastern European countries and their stance on the issue?
Dominique


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Dominque maybe pop onto the single girls thread as there are many girls who have been to Reprofit- I think that they are not meant to treat single ladies but turn a blind eye to it- many of the girls ship their own sperm in from Denmark- European Sperm Bank or use Czech DS. Some of the girls have done DE's and others have done embryo adoption at Reprofit where there is less of a wait. This is also an option in Spain as they cannot legally destroy embryos

I am single and had treatment in Spain (with my gay friend as sperm donor)  and they do treat single women it cost about £8300 to the clinic and a few thousand more in the UK for onitoring) , again on the single thread there are pregnant mums to be thanks to Spanish clinics.
Others are also going to Serum in Athens for treatment and Greece def treat single ladies.
Denmark I believe is another European option.
Some of the other girls are also pregnant or going to South AFrica - which is apparently good value- and others have been to the USA again where they treat single/gay couples.

I am not sure about Russia/Turkey/Cyprus/Poland/Hungary/Ukriane/Sweden/Norway all again where FFers have had care


I am currently on CRM in London's waiting list 6 month for DE as I lining complications and overseas travel just for a scan each time does add thousand to the price and I never made it to ET in Spain
Good Luck with your searching

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Dominique

I have my treatment in Czech Republic. It is actually illegal for them to treat single women but there seems to be a 'don't ask any questions' type of going on over there  . Lucky for me  

It may be the same for gay couples. I know they do tho as there was a gay couple in the waiting room when I was there. We both had our ET done - I've often wondered how they got on  .

Good luck

Love

LLx


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Dominique,

I know that single women can be treated in Hungary. We were going to have treatment there but now we are going to Denmark. We will do IUI  so I don’t know about donor eggs there.(I have seen you are looking into egg donation from your signature)

I am writing a diary in the IUI section if anyone is interested. I thought I share my experiences as this is going to be the first time we have treatment abroad and it looks all very promising on paper. Well we will see how it goes in a few weeks time.

Best of luck to you Dominique!

Bimbo xx


----------

